# Honda Red Paint



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I want to clean up what little rust I have on my machine so it doesn't get worse.
Where can I get some Honda paint or anyone know of a paint code that matches.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

08707-R280 Power Red
08707-R8 Bright Red


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

I got mine from boats.net


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Next question might be, which color red does my Honda product use?


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Boats.net and they shipped to Canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

So I went to dealer and they didn't have paint,only available in US. So I just found the closest match. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I just found the closest match. I'm happy with the results.


That's all that matters 

What was it you used and what did you touch up ??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Rustoleum Apple Red, I painted the whole chute inside and out and a few small rust spots here and there.


----------



## barter (Nov 19, 2014)

Was it much work to remove the front auger assembly?


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

I had the front auger out in literally 3 minutes. It's super easy, as long as nothings seized.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

barter said:


> Was it much work to remove the front auger assembly?


It was very easy to remove auger,actually I removed all the blades and cleaned them up and painted black.


----------

